

A Deep Dive into Recurrent Neural Nets - alok-g
http://nikhilbuduma.com/2015/01/11/a-deep-dive-into-recurrent-neural-networks/

======
sumitviii
Totally off topic, but the post OP wanted to show on 18th January is visible
right now.

[http://nikhilbuduma.com/2015/01/18/genetics-as-a-social-
netw...](http://nikhilbuduma.com/2015/01/18/genetics-as-a-social-network/)

